# Fishing cart for sale $99



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Standard issue Fish-n-Mate jr fishing cart, used for a couple seasons and rinsed after every trip to the salt. Located in Carolina Beach, NC...$99


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The tire on the right side in the photo appears to be flat . . .


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

The tires seem to hold air and roll just fine, never had to mess with them. Haven't found the need to further inflate them, especially when using on sandy beaches.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Very interested do you ever get to hatteras or how would you work pick up etc.? Thanks, FLEE


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

i'LL TAKE IT IF WE CAN WORK OUT HOW TO GET IT TO hATTERAS


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Don't have plans to be at Hatteras anytime soon.....anyone from the Wilmington area going that way maybe?


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hang onto it for me I will find someone shortly friend I would appreciate it !!!!!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I found a buddy of mine that will come and get it after Thanksgiving !! Onceyou two work out a day for him to come and get it I will deposit $99 dollars in your account of choice! Thank for working with me on it ! I will be back in touch tomorrow or next day to line up a pick up day! Thanks, FLEE


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Turns out you know the guy that is gonna come and get the Pier cart for me. He will be contacting you to arrange date and time etc. that works for both of ya. Once he sees the cart and it is what you say it is he will pay for it and make it go away. Thanks very much for your patience as I found someone to come fetch it fer me!!! FLEE


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey man sorry for the delay. You have a PM


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I sent you a return message. I will contact my buddy who is coming to get it for me I was hoping he had contacted you already? I guess things for everybody are a little out of wack with the holidays etc.? Hang tight he will get with ya asap and thanks for your patience!!!!! FLEE


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Paid for and thanks Ryan you were great to deal with and I appreciate your patience!!!!!!! May your chute ALWAYS open, FLEE


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sold


----------

